# Drain Cleaning older homes?



## bchplumbing (Oct 24, 2009)

Tomorrow I am going to be roding out 30 older homes that haven't been in use since 2007. The drains are all cast iron. Should i rod first or should I run some water down the drains to push some of the depris out of the way first?:whistling2:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Run the water. Whenever I rod a drain I like for it to be holding water if it is backed up. If it is not backed up, any dbris, roots, etc. will be washed away as you continue to rod.


----------



## bchplumbing (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Pipedoc, for the advice. I will definetly run the water first.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i always keep sewer backed up so i know when it hits the plug.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

bchplumbing said:


> Tomorrow I am going to be roding out 30 older homes that haven't been in use since 2007. The drains are all cast iron. Should i rod first or should I run some water down the drains to push some of the depris out of the way first?:whistling2:


If those sewers have not been in service for that long , you may have some root issues at the tap or dry stoppages.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

To be safe, i would run the camera down the line just to make sure you don't have scale build up in the line and to inspect the remaining sanitary sewer for any issuesYou never know you just might come out with a excavation out of this:thumbsup:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I would probably run a jetter down the line. Kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## bchplumbing (Oct 24, 2009)

Took care of three of the thirty homes today. Mostly dry hair balls and old dry tampons. Spent two hours on a vanity drain. finally took out a massive hair ball fifteen inches into the pipe. That thing was rock hard and nearly took out my cable.

My boss bought a lowes $300 drum machine. He wont by a good machine k1500, he thinks he knows better.

If there are root in the pipes I won't be able to take it out with my machine. During these renovations we only have to clear the drains inside of the home. The rest is up to the maintnece company. Good luck to them, I have seen some of there work. It's crap.

Using water first really help a bunch. Thanks pipedoc.


----------

